# You long timers... know the status of...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

www.ahsupply.com?

I have a 55W kit of theirs which is dead, and I think I need either a ballast and/or end cap to go along with it for fixing it. Their web site says it is being 'rebuilt'. Does anyone know if Kim sold it, or if he's still around or any other info?

The 55W CFR strip is one of two over my Oceanic 50. Tank is an old established tank and will run smoothly without it for a while. I don't want to push it, and it's been almost one week now that's it's running on half light.

Any info would be appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Bert H,

I talked to Kim last November, very shortly before the website was closed. He said he had sold the business but you are right there has been no additional news.

The ballast on the AH Supply 55 watt kit was a Fulham Workhorse WH3-120-L and is $20 - $25 on Ebay. The 2G11 socket is less than $5 on Ebay.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks, Roy!


----------



## Dave Kotschi (Dec 16, 2007)

I just fried the 96W ballast from an AH Supply light. Does anyone know of a replacement? I looked at the Fulham web site but saw nothing obvious.


----------

